# crapper mapper



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

OK world travellers...this test is for you!!

This is hilarious (maybe not!), seeing these "toilets of the world," trying to guess which of the 3 country choices it was from, and the audio of correct versus incorrect answers.

http://toys.usvsth3m.com/crapper-mapper/

I got 4 out of 10


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

6 out of ten. Bog standard.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Here I sit broken hearted...

Scored 7 out of 10 but only farted


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

woohoo - I got 8. I have a nasty feeling that I've seen some of these!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

7, and I'm not particularly well travelled. 


Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

7/10


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

7/10


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

7/10 I seem to be boringly average in this insanitary company.


Alan


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

7/10


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol: only 5/10 for me - obviously superior to you lot!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only 6 for me, sure I've been in them all.

Thy missed the dunny halfway through the 100 mile salt flats in Tunisia, you could only use it for the duration of one intake of breath. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

More of my life wasted in a crap :lol: :lol: quiz 8/10


----------

